# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Bale sẽ không chọn Man Utd

## tainguyenseo

*Bale sẽ không chọn Man Utd, [replacer_a] nhận cú sốc từ Costa là tin chính của chúng tôi.*

Tương lai của Gareth Bale đang trở thành tâm điểm của sự chú ý trong thời gian qua.

Kể từ ngày Cristiano Ronaldo rời Real Madrid, tưởng như Gareth Bale sẽ trở thành "vị vua" mới tại Bernabeu. So về đẳng cấp và tên tuổi đều không sai khi nói rằng cựu cầu thủ Tottenham chỉ kém mỗi Ronaldo ở đội bóng hoàng gia. 

Dẫu vậy khi mùa giải gần khép lại, tiền vệ người xứ Wales chỉ là nỗi thất vọng đối với NHM khi không thể hiện được nhiều điều cho đội bóng chủ quản. Thêm việc Zinedine Zidane đã tái nhiệm vị trí HLV trưởng ở đội bóng càng làm tương lai của "mục tiêu Man Utd" mịt mờ và ngày anh rời Madrid hẳn không còn xa.



Trong hoàn cảnh đó, đội bóng số 1 nước Anh, Manchester United cũng như MU được cho rằng thể hiện sự quan tâm sát sao nhất dành cho cựu tiền vệ của Tottenham. Năm 2013, dưới thời David Moyes, "Quỷ Đỏ" đã muốn chiêu mộ "ma tốc độ" xứ Wales nhưng bất thành. 

Tuy vậy mới đây xuất hiện nhiều nguồn tin mà có thể gây bất lợi cho MU khi Bayern Munich bất ngờ nhảy vào thương vụ này nhằm "hất cẳng" đội chủ sân Old Trafford. Đoàn quân của Niko Kovac đang tìm kiếm sự thay thế cho Arjen Robben và Franck Ribery ở 2 hành lang cánh nhằm duy trì vị thế trên clb Arsenal nên việc hỏi mua số 11 tại Real Madrid được xem là giải pháp đúng đắn.

*Mu nhận cú sốc từ Costa, Coutinho*

Theo đó, Ban lãnh đạo MU kiên quyết chiêu mộ bằng được tài năng trẻ Jadon Sancho. Không những vậy, thượng tầng "Quỷ đỏ" còn bất ngờ nhắm đến kẻ từng hạ sát CLB, Wissam Ben Yedder. Cụ thể, tờ Calciomercato tiết lộ đại diện thành Manchester muốn đưa tiền đạo người Pháp về sân Old Trafford vào mùa giải tới.

Mới đây, trong khi các thương vụ trên chưa có dấu hiệu tích cực, Ban lãnh đạo MU lại nhận được tin vui từ mục tiêu khác. Cụ thể, tờ Le10Sport tiết lộ, thượng tầng "Quỷ đỏ" đang cân nhắc một cách nghiêm túc theo đuổi Douglas Costa sau nhiều đồn đoán. Quan trọng hơn, từ phía ngôi sao Brazil, anh bắt đầu thể hiện sự quan tâm và có ý định chuyển đến Old Trafford.

Tuyển thủ xứ samba đang sống trong những ngày tháng ngột ngạt, liên tục phải dự bị cũng như đối mặt với việc phải ra đi. Nhiều thông tin khẳng định, tiền vệ số 11 sẽ rời "Lão bà" vào cuối mùa giải này. Trước đó, đương kim vô địch Serie A đã đưa ra mức giá 50 triệu cho những CLB chèo kéo ngôi sao 28 tuổi.

Ở một diễn biến khác, cũng liên quan đến công tác chuyển nhượng của MU, mới đây, truyền thông Anh tiếp tục cập nhật tin tức về thương vụ Coutinho. Theo đó, tờ Goal cho hay, ngôi sao Brazil đã đánh tiếng muốn trở lại Premier League nhưng phía Barca đang có tính toán khác.

Cụ thể, thượng tầng đại diện Catalan sẵn sàng để chân sút Nam Mỹ đến PSG nếu CLB nước Pháp chồng đủ 80 triệu bảng Anh. Với đương kim vô địch La Liga, đây là lựa chọn tốt hơn với đội nhà. Song thật sự không phải tin tức tốt lành với Manchester United.

Ngoài ra, HLV Solskjaer tiếp tục muốn bổ sung thêm nhân sự cho hàng công nửa đ

----------

